# Virtual lathe training simulator



## lazylathe (Jan 20, 2011)

I was browsing around the internet and came across this.
It looks pretty neat from the videos and it does have an option to try it out first!
Even works on a Mac!!
Thought i would share the link:
http://www.virtuallathe.co.nz/

EDIT: Only has a 60 second trial....


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 20, 2011)

Interesting concept. 
Defiantly a market in the training facilities by minimizing OH&S issues in the introduction stage. 
A bit like a basic flight simulator re. procedures and mussel memory. The safety managers will love it.

But for home use, 
I'll need to find some scented candles that I can burn on top of my monitor to enhance the experience.
You know, Cutting fluid scent or maybe abrasive disc cutoff saw scent. Two of my favorite workshop smells.
I'll also need a virtual bin for those virtual parts I'll be scrapping. I wonder if a USB controlled hot chip cannon is available to randomly fire metal chips at me. 

Virtually funny (in my own lunch box), ;D
Phil


----------



## BlakeMcKee (Jan 20, 2011)

Apparently, the unity plug-in and Google Chrome do not get along.

Seems to be cool though, about to try it out on internet explorer. See if buying a lathe in the next couple of weeks is a "waste of money" for me or not.


----------



## swilliams (Jan 20, 2011)

> I'll need to find some scented candles that I can burn on top of my monitor to enhance the experience.



Just fill up one of your better halves pots with coolant and bung it on the stove. That will soon stink up the whole house in fine style. Your Misses will love it


----------



## MikeR C (Jan 21, 2011)

Better yet, high-sulfer cutting oil in a skillet. Mmmm


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 21, 2011)

LMAO!!!

Maybe not one of the better finds of mine....
But it had passing interest for a few seconds!
Everything needs it's 15 minutes of fame!


----------

